# MTB - Sunday 7/24/11



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2011)

I wanna ride somewhere on Sunday.  Who's down?  I wouldn't mind hitting something other than Nass.  I'm open to pretty much anything in the area.  Case, Rez, Millers, Tyler Mill, ???  I don't know my way around much aside from Nass and the Rez, so a guide would be helpful for anywhere else.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 20, 2011)

I might be interested depending on the time and location.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2011)

What works for you?  I think I'm flexible, but I would prefer a morning or late afternoon ride, not in the middle of the day.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 20, 2011)

bvibert said:


> What works for you?  I think I'm flexible, but I would prefer a morning or late afternoon ride, not in the middle of the day.



Like usual with me, the earlier the better. Tyler mill, xc at millers(would need a guide), or even Nepaug works for me


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 20, 2011)

Back in Vermont this weekend so I'm out.


----------



## rueler (Jul 20, 2011)

Doing a Saturday morning Nass ride (9am) with my ski crew from the fields. You guys are welcome.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2011)

rueler said:


> Doing a Saturday morning Nass ride (9am) with my ski crew from the fields. You guys are welcome.



That's a fun crew, so that's a maybe.  I was kinda hoping to go somewhere different this week, though I haven't been doing a ton of Nass riding, so it wouldn't be all bad.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 20, 2011)

not sure what my schedule is like right now, but if I can ride I could lead a ride at Miller's


----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> not sure what my schedule is like right now, but if I can ride I could lead a ride at Miller's



Let me know Tim.  I wouldn't mind checking out Miller's


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 21, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Let me know Tim.  I wouldn't mind checking out Miller's



very doubtful I can do Miller's or anywhere far from home on Sunday. Just don't have enough time for a ride and long drive back and forth becuase of a BBQ in the afternoon. Going to ride Batchelor street or a long road ride. If anyone is interested in a tour of B-street give me a shout.

If you guys want to ride Miller's I can write up a route, the place is pretty well marked


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 22, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> very doubtful I can do Miller's or anywhere far from home on Sunday. Just don't have enough time for a ride and long drive back and forth becuase of a BBQ in the afternoon. Going to ride Batchelor street or a long road ride. If anyone is interested in a tour of B-street give me a shout.
> 
> If you guys want to ride Miller's I can write up a route, the place is pretty well marked



We all might be in for the ride and BBQ after.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2011)

I do want to hit up b-street.  I don't know if I can make the trip this week though??


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 22, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I do want to hit up b-street.  I don't know if I can make the trip this week though??



Let me know by tomorrow (before noon). I want to make sure I have my Sunday morning plans set before I'm off to the Saturday BBQ..........only to go to another one on Sunday....


----------



## yesmandroc (Jul 22, 2011)

Brian I'm down for Rez or Case early on Sunday. Haven't ridden much, though, so I'll be slow.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2011)

Not gonna be able to make b-street this Sunday.  I WILL get up there this year though!

Yesman and Jeff - I could do the Rez, Nepaug or Nass.  Not sure how much of Nepaug I remember, so it might be a little exploratory.  I wouldn't mind doing Case, I'm just not sure if I'm going to be able to drive that far.

I guess I could probably do it though, as long as someone is going to show me around...


----------



## yesmandroc (Jul 22, 2011)

I can show you round Case, but I'm cool to stay closer to home too. Call the place. BTW I just remembered Touch My Cousin is playing Saturday which will mean I'll be even more debilitated Sunday. That should be fun.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 22, 2011)

Just pick a place already.


----------



## yesmandroc (Jul 22, 2011)

Putting my vote in for Rez. Saddlesore might come out and it seems centrally located. But I'm totally down for anything. I'm also kinda feeling a Sessions/J-Cake area ride.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2011)

Lets do the Rez.  10am?


----------



## yesmandroc (Jul 22, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Lets do the Rez.  10am?



Too late for me. I'll probably try for like 8:00.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2011)

yesmandroc said:


> Too late for me. I'll probably try for like 8:00.



Okay.  8 it is.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 23, 2011)

I'll be there for 8, will be my first ride in about 3 weeks.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2011)

You'll both probably still kick my ass, and I have no excuse, other than being fat...


----------



## yesmandroc (Jul 23, 2011)

Whoa, really you'll come for 8:00? You guys are huggy bears.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2011)

Sure, I was thinking 9am, but said 10am because I didn't know how late you'd be getting in from you gig tonight.  8am is on the early side for me, but it's doable.


----------



## yesmandroc (Jul 23, 2011)

Damn it I'm out. Got family stuff to help with.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2011)

Bummer yesman!  Have a good gig tonight!  We'll ride again another time...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm still in, 8 still good for you?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2011)

Sure.


----------

